# WINGBAR - Silver King vs. Wards Duralium Silver Streak?



## Balloonatic (Jan 13, 2019)

I recently acquired a 1937 (or maybe '38?) M-137 "Wingbar" Silver King, it's my first prewar Monark. I do own two postwar Hextubes, but aside from my Gumby Green, '50s Firestone Super Cruiser (sold a few years ago), I don't have any experience with Monarks, especially the prewar bikes like the Wingbar, 26X, Flocycle, etc.

The bike on its way to me is badged "Wards Hawthorne" which has prompted me to look into the difference between Monark Silver King wingbars, and Wards Duralium Silver Streak bikes? I can see from the ads that the Wards bike doesn't have a rack?

Does anyone know any other details that differentiate the two bikes besides head badge and rack (or no rack)?

I'll admit, I'm a bit confused as to why Monark would "private label" that bike to Wards, it was a very unique and identifiable bike design, one would think they would want to sell their brand, is anyone here privy to info. on how/why Wards was able to offer this bike under their own badge?

Please forgive me if this topic has been covered before... links are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2019)

@cyclingday


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 13, 2019)

It looks like the stems are different.


----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2019)

I have had silverking wingbars with 3 different stems- also look at the drawing of the SK centerstand- not!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 13, 2019)

From what I can tell the Wards bike was slightly stripped-down, or the down market model; it came stock with no rack and standard looking gooseneck (it might be a "putter" type, I can't tell from the image), and a horn button mounted on the bars next to it, this probably reduced the price by a few dollars.

In the Wards catalog on the next page it shows the gooseneck-speedo as an upgrade as well as the chain guard with the holes in it - they are listed under "dress up your bike". Rack is also an option whereas it looks like the Silver King model came stock with the rack, and maybe came with the "winged" gooseneck standard. Blown up, the ad looks like the Silver King model has little horizontal wings on the neck... either way it looks like the gooseneck-speedo was an upgrade sold separately. I'm looking for an ad for the 1938 Silver King M137, I'm wondering if it shows the gooseneck-speedo as standard equipment?


----------



## kreika (Jan 13, 2019)

1937 $39.95=2019 $703.47 serious coin for a kids bike.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 13, 2019)

Can’t go by the pictures in book.
One picture says new electric tail light and it shows a picture of a reflector.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2019)

From the Fall/Winter 1937 Montgomery Wards catalog.










From the Spring/Summer 1938 Montgomery Wards catalog.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2019)

So the next time you see a guy with a Montgomery Wards version of the "Wing Bar," you can blow the guy away, by saying, 
"Nice Silver Streak, Dude!"


----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2019)

Next time you see someone with a Sliver King version of the Silver Streak
 you can blow the guy away, by saying, 
"Nice M137, Dude!" 
yuk yuk


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the catalog pages Marty! Looks like the only difference between 37 and 38 is the stem. I have not seen the speedo stem in any ads or catalog pages, yet I see it on many M137s and Silver Streaks? 

@cyclingday, got any ads or catalog entries showing that speedo stem? I've seen a hex version on the Flocycle with the hex handlebars, and round version with round bar bikes... were they just an option a lot of people went with, or what?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

No sign of the speedometer console stem in either of the 37 or 38 Montgomery Wards catalogs.








The most notable difference between the accessory pages, is the 1938 introduction of the New Departure DD two speed coaster brake hub and the model WD front brake hub.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting Marty! Have you seen any Silver King or Silver Streak ad, maybe for the Flocycle or other high-end, prewar Monark, with that speedo neck? I know I've seen it in an ad somewhere, but just can't remember where? It certainly doesn't appear as even an accessory in the catalog? If you have any advertising for that neck, on or off a bike at all, even dealer catalog, please post?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

This 1936 advertisment shows the Flocycle with the speedometer console stem.


No sign of that stem in this advertisment from 1937.


----------



## bike (Jan 15, 2019)

I have never seen paper on a wingbar with speedo goose (flocycle yes) but I have never seen paper on hex truss rods either...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

It's hard to tell from the illustration, but the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog shows the Wingbar/Silver Streak with hexagonal truss rods.



This parts list also mentions them.


----------



## bike (Jan 15, 2019)

Very Interesting! I overlooked that above-Surprised it does not have the hex bars! 
Hex bars are mentioned in the M137 ad- not to be seen together? Thanks

(I have seen a flocycle with hex speedo stem/bars AND hex truss rods that I believe to be OG but who knows.)


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a silver streak I built and a flocycle badged hawthorne which came with a winged speedo neck i have thought was unique via Montgomery wards although with no paper evidence either way. 
Cooler looking than the smooth version IMO.
Chris


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 16, 2019)

Very interesting indeed! So, it appears the SK M137 or Wards Silver Streak wingbar were never offered with the speedo neck, nor was it even an accessory in the catalog. It does seem to have come as standard equipment on the Flocycle, however. 

I can only imagine the reason I see that speedo neck on wingbars is owners put them on to dress up the bikes? But maybe dealers up-sold them to customers too? Similar to why I see so many Wald tomahawk stems on Shelby Airflo bikes... as far as I can tell, they were never standard equipment on that bike, but collectors love to put them on way more than other bikes, to the point where many believe they were standard, factory equipment. Is that a relatively recent trend, or were dealers back in the day offering as an upgrade?

Thanks for all your input folks, it looks like the factory issue stem for the M137 is the winged, art deco stem, and for the Wards Silver Streak is the two-piece "putter" type.  

It's clear, (like with cars) buyers of bicycles often made special orders, or changed out parts & accessories to customize their bikes from new. To me, it doesn't make them wrong, or incorrect it only illustrates that catalogs and ads only _suggest_ how bikes were offered in standard configuration. 

It's a bit of a conundrum figuring out how I want my Silver Streak set up... as the ads/catalog show? Or as it came to me, or some combination.. either way, it's fun to get input from you fine, knowledgeable CABErs, I appreciate it!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2019)

I can commiserate your conundrum, Justin.
When I got my 36 Hawthorne, Duralium Airflow, i.e. "Flocycle."
I wanted to install the speedometer console stem, but after much consideration, I came to appreciate the bike as it was originally equipped.
I think, that's what separates the fortunate owners of the Monark flagship bikes from the lowly Mongomery Wards bought bikes. Lol!
Besides, I would've had to drill a couple of holes in the truss rod to install the totally cool internal speedometer cable routing.
I typically don't like drilling holes where they  were not originally.
So in the end, I came to appreciate the Wards Hawthorne offerings from Monark, Silver King, Inc.
Cool bikes no matter which version you are fortunate enough to have.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 16, 2019)

Very much agree Marty! Were it just a matter of popping the speedo stem on there, maybe, but drilling the truss rod is a step too far.

For me, my Wards Silver Streak wingbar has what I believe to be a repro rack, and since they didn't come standard on that bike, I'm thinking of taking it off. The speedo stem however appears orig, and likely on the bike for a very long time, maybe from new, so I will leave it.

As soon as I get the bike in my hot little hands, I'll post some pix.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 16, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I can commiserate your conundrum, Justin.
> When I got my 36 Hawthorne, Duralium Airflow, i.e. "Flocycle."
> I wanted to install the speedometer console stem, but after much consideration, I came to appreciate the bike as it was originally equipped.
> I think, that's what separates the fortunate owners of the Monark flagship bikes from the lowly Mongomery Wards bought bikes. Lol!
> ...



Now I’m confused. This is one of the truss rods from my Hawthorne Duralium Airflow. The holes sure look to be original.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 16, 2019)

@STRADALITE I think @cyclingday is saying his Flocycle did not come factory equipped with the speedo console gooseneck nor the holes in the truss rod; to add the speedo rig to his bike would require cutting holes in his original truss rod to accommodate the cable. I believe they made several levels of the Flocycle, his probably was speedo console delete. 

If your truss rod has these holes, (they do indeed look factory to me) and it was original to the bike, it very likely has or had the speedo console gooseneck. Post some pix of your bike!


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 17, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> @STRADALITE I think @cyclingday is saying his Flocycle did not come factory equipped with the speedo console gooseneck nor the holes in the truss rod; to add the speedo rig to his bike would require cutting holes in his original truss rod to accommodate the cable. I believe they made several levels of the Flocycle, his probably was speedo console delete.
> 
> If your truss rod has these holes, (they do indeed look factory to me) and it was original to the bike, it very likely has or had the speedo console gooseneck. Post some pix of your bike!




When I got my bike it had quite a few incorrect parts on it. Seat, stem, handlebars. Fenders were wrong but the braces were correct. I have since acquired  the speedo console stem and other missing parts. 
I’m in the process of putting it together and restoring a seat for it. 
Pics will be posted once I’m done.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 17, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> When I got my bike it had quite a few incorrect parts on it. Seat, stem, handlebars. Fenders were wrong but the braces were correct. I have since acquired the speedo console stem and other missing parts.
> I’m in the process of putting it together and restoring a seat for it.
> Pics will be posted once I’m done.




Awesome! Can't wait to see it. When I get my bike, hopefully weekend after this, I'll post some pix. Would love to see before and after photos. We'll start a thread and see how many wing bar images people will post. I'm sure it's been done in the past, but would be nice to see who's got 'em today. I know a few folks who added one to their collections last year, just a great bike no matter how you dress it up or down.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 29, 2019)

After a full year of waiting my Wards Silver Streak finally came in. The saga of getting this bike is epic, and I don't wish it on anyone, but I will always appreciate the bike more for what I had to go through to get it. A big shout out and huge thanks to @New Mexico Brant and @fordmike65 along with others for making it happen! 

The first two pix are how I received it yesterday, then I spent hours last night fiddling with it, and I think I like this configuration the best, it's the closest I can get to the catalog ad for now. The rack I believe is a repro, and since the Silver Streak seems to have come standard without it I had no problem taking it off. The fenders have a great deal of original paint, and are very straight; the rack only served to hide that rear fender, and took focus from the back of that frame with the "tail fins" at the axle slots. And now the teardrop tail light looks like it's floating all by itself back there. I like the paired down look quite a bit... every bit of focus should be on that frame. 

I also removed the speedo/gooseneck console. It could be original, or a repro, I don't really know, but they weren't offered on any of the wing bars, nor show up in the catalog as even an accessory, so off it goes! Removing it de-cluttered the head set, and again makes the eye go to the main event, those wings molded in the aluminum (er, duralium). I also put the winged, deco stem found on the first iteration of the M137 on it, and it brings together the deco elements on the headlight and wings on the main bar too. I really like the horizontal top line of the thing, it really streamlines the bars and headset.  

Even changing out the grips to correct ones lightened things up a bit up front. The wheels are original and in really fine shape, and the bike is overall very nicely preserved and original. Everything is now correct/original equipment except the seat has been redone, and the grips are repro. It even has the neat, original cast front hub with hi-lo cooling fins. I'm told these cracked and failed quite often and that few are found actually in service on bikes.


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 29, 2019)

@Balloonatic , I got to see this beaut personally!  I love what you did to it... the subtle changes really make it stand out!! Congrats on it finally getting to you.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2019)

Congrats, Justin!
Your Hawthorne Silver Streak looks magnificent!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 29, 2019)

It looks amazing Justin, congrats!


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 30, 2019)

Congratulations! Now here's a titbit that may enlighten you when speaking about your Silver Streak. The name "Wingbar" was not a factory generated name, but instead, one that was coined by a person I believe you're familiar with – Leon Dixon. In the 70's- 80's, Leon was one of the most knowledgeable bicycle historians and prolific bicycle collector. He also gave us the "HEXTUBE" and “The World’s Fair” names. Unfortunately over the years, Leon's shenanigans and unscrupulous deals has sour many collectors and he has been ostercised from the bicycle community for far too many reasons.

My intentions of this contribution is not to begin a diatribe or a discussion about Mr Dixon (please reserve your comments or park your thoughts elsewhere on the many relevant posts). Instead this nugget of information should be inserted into your "knowledge bank" whenever you are showcasing your beautiful bike.

BTW look again, carefully at the pic in the 1937 Wards catalog...note the shape and the stamped pattern of the stem...it suspiciously looks like the Torrington deco stem with hex handlebars and not the coveted Monark "wing" deco stem. But why get anal now...it's yours to enjoy...relax and congrats again!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just saw this pic posted up elsewhere. Good boy protecting his rare Delta torpedo Hornlite...and possibly his blue face Clipper speedo stem?


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2019)

fordsnake said:


> Congratulations! Now here's a titbit that may enlighten you when speaking about your Silver Streak. The name "Wingbar" was not a factory generated name, but instead, one that was coined by a person I believe you're familiar with; Leon Dixon. In the 70's- 80's, Leon was one of the most knowledgeable bicycle historians and prolific bicycle collector. He also gave us the "HEXTUBE" and “The World’s Fair” names. Unfortunately over the years, Leon's shenanigans and unscrupulous deals has sour many collectors and he has been ostercised from the bicycle community for far too many reasons.
> 
> My intentions of this contribution is not to begin a diatribe or a discussion about Mr Dixon (please reserve your comments or park your thoughts elsewhere on the many relevant posts). Instead this nugget of information should be inserted into your "knowledge bank" whenever you are showcasing your beautiful bike.
> 
> BTW look again, carefully at the pic in the 1937 Wards catalog...note the shape and the stamped pattern of the stem...it suspiciously looks like the Torrington deco stem with hex handlebars and not the coveted Monark "wing" deco stem. But why get anal now...it's yours to enjoy...relax and congrats again!View attachment 940587





I dealt with Leon and corresponded with him quite a bit back in the 1980's. He was/is a wealth of knowledge and a true character.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 30, 2019)

*"Congratulations! Now here's a titbit that may enlighten you when speaking about your Silver Streak. The name "Wingbar" was not a factory generated name, but instead, one that was coined by a person I believe you're familiar with; Leon Dixon. In the 70's- 80's, Leon was one of the most knowledgeable bicycle historians and prolific bicycle collector. He also gave us the "HEXTUBE" and “The World’s Fair” names. Unfortunately over the years, Leon's shenanigans and unscrupulous deals has sour many collectors and he has been ostercised from the bicycle community for far too many reasons.*

*My intentions of this contribution is not to begin a diatribe or a discussion about Mr Dixon (please reserve your comments or park your thoughts elsewhere on the many relevant posts). Instead this nugget of information should be inserted into your "knowledge bank" whenever you are showcasing your beautiful bike.*

*BTW look again, carefully at the pic in the 1937 Wards catalog...note the shape and the stamped pattern of the stem...it suspiciously looks like the Torrington deco stem with hex handlebars and not the coveted Monark "wing" deco stem. But why get anal now...it's yours to enjoy...relax and congrats again!" *

*Thanks for your tidbit, @fordsnake.... I started out collecting vintage bikes in LA in the late 1970s. My knowledge bank goes back farther than I'm willing to admit; I knew guys like Gary Bang, Leon Dixon, Steve Castelli, Clavon, Kenny Blackburn, Tony Henkels', Steve Thomas, Gertrude, Mike Leebolt.. all the old guard ... and the list goes on... I'm well aware of the many nicknames Leon Dixon has coined, don't worry, he won't let you forget it either ;o)*

*For the record, I've known Mr. Dixon since the early 1980s and never personally experienced any shenanigans or unscrupulous deals with him; regardless of my opinion of the man, it's not really fair to agree with that characterization of him in a public forum. 'nuff said.*

*Re; stem... my approach for this bike is art directing, not that anal quest for "correctness".  For sure the Wards Silver Streaks never sported that winged neck, as far as I know they only came on the first iteration of the Silver King M137 as seen here, but it was the best choice for this bike while staying close to the design intent of Monark, I don't really care for the two-piece putter type or Torrington deco stem that are seen in the ads for this bike, nor did I want the clunky speedo console stem, so this neck works best for my bike.*

*Trust me when I tell you, I'm plenty relaxed about this bike.. especially since they made it legal in California... I'm enjoying just sitting here staring at this thing.. all I need is some Popcornopolis to much on... damn, I'm getting hungry!*


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 30, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Just saw this pic posted up elsewhere. Good boy protecting his rare Delta torpedo Hornlite





DUDE! It's got my chain guard on it, the one from the "dress up your bike" section of the catalog, and the finned front hub too! And no rack... it's set up like mine, I'd love to see the neck he was running...  Great photo, thanks for posting!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2019)

To quote a term only familiar to us "fossils" is shoctobogus as a term of an incorrect part on a bike Leon used on occasion.  The guy was a card/legend. I still have pics of his "Cuda" and rare hub cutaways, shaft drive Elgin etc. stamped with his name and copyright in one of my albums.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 30, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> After a full year of waiting my Wards Silver Streak finally came in. The saga of getting this bike is epic, and I don't wish it on anyone, but I will always appreciate the bike more for what I had to go through to get it. A big shout out and huge thanks to @New Mexico Brant and @fordmike65 along with others for making it happen!
> 
> The first two pix are how I received it yesterday, then I spent hours last night fiddling with it, and I think I like this configuration the best, it's the closest I can get to the catalog ad for now. The rack I believe is a repro, and since the Silver Streak seems to have come standard without it I had no problem taking it off. The fenders have a great deal of original paint, and are very straight; the rack only served to hide that rear fender, and took focus from the back of that frame with the "tail fins" at the axle slots. And now the teardrop tail light looks like it's floating all by itself back there. I like the paired down look quite a bit... every bit of focus should be on that frame.
> 
> ...



 VERY nice. I kinda like the carrier on it, but any way you spin it, it's a KILLER.


----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2019)

2c I had an all orig from a non collector girls plain jane SK badged bike with the T deco stem on it...I think Monark was pretty loose about what they used.
Does the sliver streak ad with the deco torrington neck also have hex truss rods? Love the position of the horn button....


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 30, 2019)

Nashman said:


> To quote a term only familiar to us "fossils" is shoctobogus as a term of an incorrect part on a bike Leon used on occasion.  The guy was a card/legend. I still have pics of his "Cuda" and rare hub cutaways, shaft drive Elgin etc. stamped with his name and copyright in one of my albums.




Ha! Yes, I remember "schlocko-bogus"...  as I remember he was talking mainly about Steve Thomas' bikes when he said that, and even Steve used to laugh at that comment, he was almost proud of it and would repeat it often when talking about bikes. I remember Leon pulling into the Pomona swap meet in a 70s Cadillac convertible with the top down, and the rear springs bottomed out from having the back seat piled so high with bikes. I remember him wearing white cotton gloves to unload the bikes too... Thems were the days.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 30, 2019)

Nashman said:


> VERY nice. I kinda like the carrier on it, but any way you spin it, it's a KILLER.




I do actually like the rack on these bikes too, they are quite beautiful and unusual in cast aluminum; they balance out these little bikes too, so you can imagine my dilemma... but in this case there were just too many reasons to remove it... I mentioned I wanted to showcase the back of the frame, and show off that straight, orig. paint fender, but the thing is a repro, plus I didn't mention one of the stays got snapped in shipping, so not only a repro, but now a broken repro... then the Wards bike in the catalog - they're shown right there just like this with *no *rack... so in the end it was an easy decision I'm quite happy with, but don't think I didn't twist a bit about it... were this an SK M137, I would definitely have left it on.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 31, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> Now I’m confused. This is one of the truss rods from my Hawthorne Duralium Airflow. The holes sure look to be original.
> View attachment 934228
> 
> View attachment 934229



Smaller diameter speedocable for trussrod applications,  why couldn’t you have a speedometer without the console


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 8, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> Now I’m confused. This is one of the truss rods from my Hawthorne Duralium Airflow. The holes sure look to be original.
> View attachment 934228
> 
> View attachment 934229


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 945440
> 
> View attachment 945440



Did you snag this one? Didn't go cheap


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 8, 2019)

No , but a nice original bike. Just missing a couple things


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 11, 2019)

*So, I got the headlight/horn working, and the tail light... and I didn't even need to remove them or do any cleaning, I hooked them up and they both worked... like new.*

*That photoshop is fun... *


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 11, 2019)

*Lights make all the difference...


*

*

*


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 11, 2019)

Rolling work of art!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 12, 2019)

bikerbluz said:


> Rolling work of art!




Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 12, 2019)

Here are the shots before tweaking...


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 12, 2019)

That sweep on the top tube, detail on the horn light, and like you said, the rear drop out. Perfection. I love that Art Deco look, and this is one of the finest examples out there. I have a 37, I believe, M1 deluxe. Bought a few years back when I knew next to nothing about these bikes. Mine was a basket case missing all of the rare expensive stuff. I put it together best I could on a real small budget. Aftermarket fenders, new, that I painted close to the blue on yours. Really like the contrast. Still missing all the good stuff but a cool rider. Spent countless hours polishing and giving its “dignity back”.  Enjoy your postings, Kevin.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 12, 2019)

That is one awesome looking bike and I like the changes that you made!  I really love the contrast that the color of the fenders lend to the overall appearance and agree that the tail light looks like it’s along for the ride. It definitely puts a smile on your face!


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 16, 2019)

Justin, what a score, congratulations!


----------

